# Any ideas to get donations?



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to put this. Since this is for a rescue - I thought I'd put it here. Please feel free to move this if I posted in the wrong section.

I was thinking of trying to get a box of goodies - toys/balls - together for the GSD rescue I adopted Thor from. I know they are trying their hardest at the rescuse but I see they are in need of toys and balls for the dogs. We know how ball driven our GSD's are and I know this rescue could use a lot more stuff for the dogs. I was thinking of writing a letter to the pet stores and maybe some other stores asking if they would donate some toys and balls, etc... Do you think I'm wasting my time?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sure the rescue would appreciate ANYTHING you can donate them to.

Instead of writing letters, go in, I've had good luck going to different doggie related stores and asking for any type of donation to go to "whatever"..

Can you sew? Making doggie mats is pretty inexpensive if you can get material and batting on sale, I donate alot of those to the local dog shelters. Easy to just throw in the wash..

Also, if you want to 'do it yourself",,get some fleece, cut into strips and braid it tight for tuggie type toys..

I would think any rescue or shelter would appreciate anything anyone could do for the dogs)


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Great ideas! Thanks! I think it would be better if I went into the stores also. 

As for sewing...I can't even sew a hole in a sock. lol Wish I knew how to. I'm going to try to go to a couple of different stores and see where I get. I would love to surprise her by sending her a big box of balls and toys and treats for the dogs.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I've seen a few rescues do bake sales outside of the petsmarts. But I would put a twist on it for this... do a trade! Make a bunch of brownies, cupcakes, etc.. and post a sign "BROWNIE for a BALL!!"... And make sure you post a pic of the rescue...etc.. so people know what it's for.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

RubySlippers said:


> I've seen a few rescues do bake sales outside of the petsmarts. But I would put a twist on it for this... do a trade! Make a bunch of brownies, cupcakes, etc.. and post a sign "BROWNIE for a BALL!!"... And make sure you post a pic of the rescue...etc.. so people know what it's for.


 
Yes, the U.S. has alot of brownie lovers! Brownies, cookies and cupcakes for cash or toys would be a great idea!!!!!!

Great advice Ruby!!!!!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a habit of not throwing things away, pack-rat. Anyway my trainer had who also works in a shelter mentioned they were always looking for old towels or blankets to use as beds. So when I started cleaning out my basement I gathered all my old small rugs, she was thrilled to get them. You could try something like to.


----------

